# Mileage limitation??



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone heard of annual mileage limitations being put on GTRs?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Reduced mileage helps your insurance costs


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I have mine at 4000 miles - I rarely do that many in a year and it saves you quite a bit


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I only do Continental touring in the summer so tend to rack up the miles, ie. around 12,000 per year. Competition Car insurance phoned me up today to ask if they could do a quote but when I told them how many miles I drove, they refused to go any further.


----------

